# C63 amg



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I've been on DW for 6.5years and never done a write up........so here we go!

I've been looking for a C63 for nearly 6 months. It's the end on an era for this type of engine in a 4 door sensible car so I feel it's now or never. Oh...and the noise, I think they're the best sounding car on the road today. However I wanted a specific spec, it had to be a facelift car with Performance Pack Plus (because the standard 450bhp is not enough...right?!) and LSD as a minimum, coupe, saloon or estate were all fine if it was the right car. Rep mobile silver was the only no-no on colour, red and white might be ok. Black, steel grey or very dark blue would be ideal.

The problem is so many C63s are incorrectly advertised, especially the LSD. You can't visual the LSD, the only way to tell (excluding the option of trying to make giant 11s on the road!) is to check the VIN against what the car left the factory with.

Mercedes did not help matters, the old Performance Pack included a LSD but the later Performance Pack Plus does not include a LSD...now, last time I checked 'plus' meant 'more' but apparently this does not translate well into German....confused?! Well it seems most people and garages are as well! I was getting so fed up, I had spoken to 7 different garages/people and ran 7 VINs and only one had the spec it was advertised with!! And I could not agree a deal with the correctly spec'd car before it was sold. I was on the verge of giving up, and putting a new car off until spring 2015.

But, one came up for sale in Nottingham, I spoke with the salesman and it had the spec I wanted and more.......so I bought it over the phone...despite never haven test driven any AMG...in fact I don't think I'd driven any Mercedes before, but even if it's rubbish to drive I can just sit and listen to it, right? :lol:.

On arrival I checked over everything and it looked great, an immaculate car and just done 10k miles, I also noticed it had illuminated sills and Harman Kardon stereo that it was not advertised with (both >£600 options) so i was even happier!

I've had the car a week now and got a chance to give it a little clean today, 700miles in and looking rather grubby!





































I started with Duragloss 902 (901 in gallon size) in the SF lance


















While that was dwelling I did the wheels, usual selection of brushes and nano wheel clean and coat.









SF PW off and a a dusting of SF added to increase lubricity while washing with the mitt. I never realised to grubby it was until now, 50/50 with the wash mitt









Then the ice cream van arrived....does he know it's Scotland...and November?!









Another PW later and on with decontamination, two coverings of Wolfs Deironizer, the car was not too bad, this was the worst of it.


















PW off and Tardis next, again not too bad.









Another PW off and moved into the garage for the rest of the detail









Bright work (and there's LOTS of it!) treated with Werkstst Prime
Before









After


















A few processes missing pictures...
All windows were machine polished then treated with RainX, (x2 on the front and rear screens). Wheels and tyres dried and Werkstst Jet and Blackfire tyre gel applied respectivly.

Exhausts polished with Autosol and MF.
Before









After - will get the dremel or wire wool next time to get them 100%









The paintwork was given a wipe down with top coat and inspected. It's in remarkably good condition, no/negligible swirling. So I decided to go straight to LSP. I recently found some Polished Bliss Project Awesome in the cupboard. (anyone remember that?) and it was chosen to adorn the car. Machined on with Meguiars DA at medium speed and a glazing pad, left for an hour to cure and buffed off. I was going to add a coat of Zymol Vintage but was running out of time and did not want to go over the Project Awesome without more time to let it fully cure.

All done









As mentioned white was not originally my 1st choice (or second or third!)....but the 3 stage pearlescent is growing on me daily, although it definitely looks better on a coupe.









Carbon goodness


















Gratuitous engine shots


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Good job, really envious its one of my favourite motors and that exhaust noise, well!!
Dave


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Very nice work!

The biggest question I have to ask is did you grab an ice cream?!


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice. Looks great in White :thumb:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Superb spec, definitely worth holding out for IMO. Red brake calipers, diamond cut wheels and carbon trim with diamond white paint is to die for.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a fantastic car, great job.


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Love you car mate! And nice job you did.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning work on a stunning car fella, have a ice cream on me.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb Bero, and a huge congratulations in finding the car you were really looking for. Well worth the wait and you've got to be fussy with a car like this.

Great detail too, it looks stonking!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Superb car sir!! Love these things!! Congrats on purchasing such a nice motor!!


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Great car mate, one of these left me for dead at a roundabout in the summer, the noise reminded me of a Vulcan bomber! And I had the windows shut!:thumb:


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice car mate and good detail and write up. Some bloke round the corner from me has one, although he's modified it, lowered it etc, it now puffs blue smoke on start up!? Lol.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

That, is beautiful.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments :thumb:



ITSonlyREECE said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> The biggest question I have to ask is did you grab an ice cream?!


haha - no i never, I was already on the verge of frostbite risk!



ocdetailer said:


> Superb spec, definitely worth holding out for IMO. Red brake calipers, diamond cut wheels and carbon trim with diamond white paint is to die for.


+1 internet point for knowing the colour! Definitely worth waiting for, they did good lease deals on these, so there are a lot of poverty spec cars out there. But I reckon the car has over £13k of extras on it 



realist said:


> Great car mate, one of these left me for dead at a roundabout in the summer, the noise reminded me of a Vulcan bomber! And I had the windows shut!:thumb:


I'm still giggling like a schoolgirl at the noises it makes!

And a picture from this morning in natural light as it looks a bit yellow in the final ones from last night.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Get a video of the exhaust mate if you can, from start up and a cheeky Rev! Debating one of these next year.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice car, and looking very tidy indeed :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Amazing car and great work, get some finished shots uploaded!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice detail. Congrats on finding what you were after. Real beast!


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Good work, love these. Neighbor had one and just sold it for an X5


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic stuff Bero! Lovely machines they really are.

Shame you're so far up would have happily come give you a hand next year getting it polished up for the summer!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

lovely, love these especially in more door.

:thumb::car:


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

Fantastic car mate, a proper beast you've got there:thumb:


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Very nice, great work


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

a mate of mine has just sold his on... that thing sounded great!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely motor, one of best engines I've experienced. Have one of these locally, was out washing a car when it drove past at full chat a good 1/2 mile away the noise of it bouncing around the forest beside me was awesome


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Lovely car.I keep looking at these & a second hand bargain.


----------



## Pearson90 (Sep 4, 2013)

One of my favourite sounding cars, great choice and spec.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice. Enjoy. 

You know that ice cream vans only exist to sell **** to kids?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I can see the smile on your face when you switch the engine on ...

Great car and the sound ...


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Really like that, and white suits it perfectly. Have lots of fun!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great post well worth the wait, what a fantastic result a beautiful car, glad you got the specific one you wanted, have fun.

John Tht.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have to agree one the noise, they sound amazing. The next best V8 is the VXR8, the V8 M3 doesn't come close.


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

looks awesome... what is LSD?


I'd consider a c63 AMG after my scoob.

but the running cost would be mental... 8mpg would kill me lol


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Limited Slip Diff


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice car it makes a change to the M badge. No offence to Beemer owners. So no death threats please
_but even if it's rubbish to drive I can just sit and listen to it, right_
_*OUTSTANDING, A PROPER PETROL HEAD :thumb::thumb::thumb:*_
_Daz_


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Love these, the sound is just awesome and almost thought about trading in for one myself! :thumb:


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

My dream car. and a GTR.

Well done chap.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Like the paintwork on yours better than one I saw today, heard it long before I clocked it blasting past while I was out walking the dogs...


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Fantastic car. 

"If it's rubbish to drive I'll just listen to it" Great line!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Refined savagery at its best 

Seen one of these blasting down the A38 near me a while back, heard it first though, epic!

Enjoy!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

These are great sounding cars !! You must have huge nads buying a car you have not driven let aloan even seen !!!!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Really can't beat these, think this car is where AMG (merc) really pulled on and even overtook BMW and the M3.

Before this the small AMG cars were not as desirable compared to say the e46 etc. but by the looks of it they have got the new M3/M4 beaten hands down. Many people still prefer this C63 to the new M3/4.

Enjoy.


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a c63 too mate. It's an absolute keeper. End of the big displacement engines I would imagine. I prefer the colour of yours, mines is polar white so basically plain white ha. Where abouts in Scotland are you from?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments.

That's the best part of 1,000 miles done...and more petrol station visits than planned, but nowhere near losing the grin yet!



zippo said:


> Nice car it makes a change to the M badge. No offence to Beemer owners. So no death threats please
> _
> 
> 
> ...






Danman said:


> My dream car. and a GTR.
> 
> Well done chap.


There were a good few cars on my short list....the biggest decision was between a C63 and GTR. But I did not think I could run a GTR as a daily driver...and I wanted 12 month servicing (>2011 GTRs are 12months) which I could not justify...although I did try :lol:.



James Bagguley said:


> Refined savagery!


If ever two words could describe a car it would be this!



enc said:


> These are great sounding cars !! You must have huge nads buying a car you have not driven let aloan even seen !!!!


It was a leap of faith. Unseen if not too big a problem, if the car was not as described I would stayed overnight and got the train home. If I never liked it...well that would have been a pain!:lol:



G3BML said:


> I have a c63 too mate. It's an absolute keeper. End of the big displacement engines I would imagine. I prefer the colour of yours, mines is polar white so basically plain white ha. Where abouts in Scotland are you from?


My thoughts exactly on this type of engine, it's now or never.

I really never wanted any white, but the pearlescent has grown on me a lot. It does look better on a coupe though.

It would be good to see a Polar and Diamond White together.

I'm in Aberdeen.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Gorgeous car in my opinion the best colour, may have to get myself one of these one day, Enjoy:thumb:


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Lovely car, great job


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Perfect C class


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

Great turn around!


----------



## mcla13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Awesome car and some very nice work


----------



## DAIR (Dec 7, 2008)

Have always admired these cars. Test drove the coupe version (I prefer the Sedan and Wagon alot more) a month or two after getting the M135i lol.

Absolutely loved it. Hope to bag one next year!


----------

